# 8th Series National Open 2007



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*1 FC WOODY CREEK'S POETIC JUSTICE, LF Jimmy Banks Jimmy Banks & Mark Edwards -- handled 
5 FC-AFC BLUE EARTH'S HURRY SUNDOWN, LM John Terraciano John Terraciano & Karl Gunzer -- did it* 
*14 FC DIXIE CITY JAM II, LM Wm & Sara Goldstein William Goldstein & Al Arthur -- did it
16 FC-AFC MIZPAH MISS, LF Kathy Berdan Kenny Trott -- did it 
19 FC JAZZTIME'S HANGING CHAD, LM Steve Bechtel Jr Bill Totten -- handled * 
*20 FC-AFC MEBA'S MS CHIEF, LF Rob Hanssen & Claudette Klein Bill Eckett -- no report
23 FC-AFC SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY, LM Gary Unger & Elizabeth Dixon Gary Unger -- did it*
25 FC-AFC MARSH PRAIRIE QUICK PICK, LM Joe & Tal Broyles Mark Smith 
28 FC BIG BUCKS BADGER, LM Robert & Jeanne Wright Wayne Curtis
31 FC TWO RIVERS LUCKY WILLIE, LM Brady Oman & Mary Howley Dave Rorem 
33 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II, LM Mark Rosenblum Danny Farmer 
34 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISSION MOUNTAIN NINJA, LM Armand Fangsrud Eric Fangsrud 

*START_________*
*35 FC BLUENORTH'S DAVEY CROCKETT, LM John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant -- handled*
*40 FC WORLD FAMOUS MAGICAL MISCHIEF, LM Joe & Gretchen Augustyn Bill Sargenti -- did it*
*41 FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, LM Robert Johnson Robert Johnson -- did it*
*42 FC CAPROCKS COOL HAND LUKE, LM Lee Smithwick Danny Farmer & Lee Smithwick -- handled*
*46 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE, LM Bill & Gay Fruehling Jim Gonia -- did it*
*49 FC-AFC CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE, LF Michael & Lynn Moore Bill Sargenti -- did it*
*60 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S PUDGIE MAC, LM Mike Kammerer & Bill Bowen Danny Farmer -- no bird, picked up*
*63 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL, LF Ken Neil & Brenda Little Ken Neil & Alan Pleasant -- did it * 
*65 FC-AFC BARTON CREEK'S O MUSTAD, LM Mike Haring & Loren Morehouse Bill Eckett -- handled *
* 71 FC CANDLEWOOD'S YADDADADDA DO IT, LF John Brooks & Joan Fine Mike Lardy & Ray Voigt -- handled*
*72 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, LM Jim Carlisle Bobby George & Bill Eckett -- did it*
*73 FC FARGO II, LM Jane & Jerry Patopea Jerry Patopea -- handled *
*86 FC-AFC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN, LM Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant -- did it
87 FC PRICE CLUB, LF Ann Rauff Jim Gonia -- handled *

Dog's name in RED means the dog handled in a previous series.
Name in *BOLD *means the dog has completed the series.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Twenty-five dogs listed, but source heard twenty-six are back. EVERYONE check your sources!

PM me any corrections.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Charlie Hines lost both his dogs?


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

wow 8 dogs that had not handled are gone----boy if I nailed the land quad and went out on this blind I would be sick.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

ducky911 said:


> wow 8 dogs that had not handled are gone----boy if I nailed the land quad and went out on this blind I would be sick.


I'd be VERY upset.


----------



## cklutts (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates!!!! Getting down to the nitty gritty


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Charlie Hines lost both his dogs?



Ranger's land blind is on the AKC website

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/nrc/2007/thursday.cfm


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

34 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISSION MOUNTAIN NINJA, LM Armand Fangsrud Eric Fangsrud

Right on!!!!

Getting to be interesting regards

Bubba


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Reported dog #46 was the dog missing from the list.

I still don't trust these numbers.

Everyone please check your references.


----------



## BLKDOGS (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like the land blind is going to be a doozy.That terrain is brutal,loosing site of the dog right off the line then trying to get'em driving that hill.Some serious suction to the left.Charlie sure had his troubles,will probably be the nut kicker of the whole trial..Steven SoIL


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

BLKDOGS said:


> Looks like the land blind is going to be a doozy.That terrain is brutal,loosing site of the dog right off the line then trying to get'em driving that hill.Some serious suction to the left.Charlie sure had his troubles,will probably be the nut kicker of the whole trial..Steven SoIL


That was yesterday


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

it was a doozy! they dropped quite a few dogs off it it!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

ducky911 said:


> wow 8 dogs that had not handled are gone----boy if I nailed the land quad and went out on this blind I would be sick.


Well we don't really know how the dogs did, we just know that no-one had reported that they handled. They could have had some very big hunts, or in the judges eyes, 'should have handled' (shh). And perhaps they missed some major factors on the blinds, weren't casting, etc.. There is a lot more to it than the fact that they just haven't handled on a mark yet.

GO SHAQ GO!!!! 

Kris


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

The AKC report said that Auggie & World Famous Magicla Mischief were still head-to-head for the High Point Dog of the Year. Does anyone kinow how close they actually are as far as points? How would one (if Auggie was still in it) pull ahead in the Nationals...doesn't a dog get points if they end up being a Finalist? If neither dog makes it to be a finalist, and World Famous Magical Mischief makes it to the 9th series, does he get more points than Auggie? Or do they only get more points for being a Finalist?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With three series left and they can't back down now....this National may have the fewest finalists in recent memory......

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> With three series left and they can't back down now....this National may have the fewest finalists in recent memory......


No kidding. A tough quad could take out half the field with still two series left.

And isn't the Tenth usually a quad?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

How many National Champs has Alan Pleasant trained? I only know of Nellie and CNFC Dash.

He and Danny having two with no handles at this point makes the odds pretty good for them.

tt


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

MRGD said:


> How many National Champs has Alan Pleasant trained? I only know of Nellie and CNFC Dash.
> 
> He and Danny having two with no handles at this point makes the odds pretty good for them.
> 
> tt


Jane Sutter's Pepper


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Dixiiedog,

Last I heard was that Auggie had a two point lead going into the national. If Magic is finalist she will recieve 5 points and if she wins it she will receive 10 points. Magic will only receive points if he is a finalist or wins.

LT


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what the next test will be?
Rumor is a water quad?????
Other rumors?


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Anyone watch Fargo's blind in the 7th from AKC's site. I see he's not back. 

Dropped for running wide right? Any thoughts.

Troy


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you Lonny


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Troy Williams said:


> Anyone watch Fargo's blind in the 7th from AKC's site. I see he's not back.
> 
> Dropped for running wide right? Any thoughts.
> 
> Troy


He is on Kevin's list as back.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Troy Williams said:


> Anyone watch Fargo's blind in the 7th from AKC's site. I see he's not back.
> 
> Dropped for running wide right? Any thoughts.
> 
> Troy


I counted 2 whistles which Fargo took. Must have been because the dog was wide right of the true line????
Camera angles are very deceiving.

I'd love to have a dog that could get this far and 2 whistle THAT blind.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

OK, I see...I'm talking about #51. On AKC's site they have that lsited as Fargo N.Dakota. My bad. 

It does show 51 as not back after the 7th. Blind looked good to me except for being "right".

Dog looked cooperative to me...Bet Patopea, who is, of course, very experienced, is second guessing that.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought someone mentioneed 81 was running well then poof gone after the blind? Must have had a horrible blind 

*81 '06 & '07 CNFC BIGGUNS BIG CHILL, LF Kippy Stroud Bill Sargenti *


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Troy, I'm with you on that video of dog 51's performance it looked very good to me, from our angle he was never that far off line.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through dog #49.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Troy, I'm with you on that video of dog 51's performance it looked very good to me, from our angle he was never that far off line.


Dog was right then allowed to just fall into the factors and into the blind. Dog looked cooperative with the casts he was given. Dog 51's handler must've thought he was just within the window of "okayness" or I'm sure he would have handled more. He is certainly not inexperienced.

I've ran a similar blind with the same results (no call back). As a handler I thought I was ok....Judges thought I didn't challenge. When I saw dog 51 I remembered that blind immediately. Nice lesson. "Welcome to the Open" I was told! hehe

Troy


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

WRC has updated their site.

Our callbacks are confirmed.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> No kidding. A tough quad could take out half the field with still two series left.
> 
> And isn't the Tenth usually a quad?


It'll either be a triple or a quad, all flyers, usually a mixed bag. All you have to do is pick up the birds to be a finalist......

_All_...............;-)

kg


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

It is tough to tell from a video how far to the right he was, still he looked good to me. Might have been an accumulation of things that got him dropped, we have no idea where he was standing with regard to his blind work earlier coming into this series. Could be he ran other blinds to the outer limits too. And we don't really know wht the judges said about running the blind. maybe they had a much narrower lane that they might have referenced. Everyone is assuming that if you didin't dissappear into the woods you were ok. could be that the lines are much narrower on either side.

We aren't there so we'll never know.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

so it looks like weezer completed again without handling! 2 more series!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

You know, I haven't said anything, but I still have a dog in this hunt -- Badger handled by Wayne Curtis -- is a full littermate to my Belle.

He was sired by NFC Eba who Wayne also handled to the National Open win.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

K G said:


> It'll either be a triple or a quad, all flyers, usually a mixed bag. All you have to do is pick up the birds to be a finalist......
> 
> _All_...............;-)
> 
> kg


Is that all.....no problem! LOL

Good luck to all remaining survivors!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a half brother to Badger (Eba side) and a nephew. Pow's mom is his littermate so I have been watching him close as well.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #71.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I still can't get over how a bunch of dogs clean on marks after seven tough series -- can be dropped after a blind. :-?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to #77, Fen? It was my information that he was really clean going into the 7th and I am baffled as to what may have happened, unless he just went bonkers and ran for the trees???


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing is more upsetting than to go out on a land blind, IMO. That is the easiest part of all things tested, IMO and I know when it happens to me I get very frustrated.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a little confused. How come the updates say "start" after dog #35? Specifically I am wondering about 23, Rough and 31, Willy. Any news?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #73.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

2tall said:


> I'm a little confused. How come the updates say "start" after dog #35? Specifically I am wondering about 23, Rough and 31, Willy. Any news?



This series started with #35, the ones you mention havent run yet


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> I still can't get over how a bunch of dogs clean on marks after seven tough series -- can be dropped after a blind. :-?


How do you define "clean" ?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2tall said:


> I'm a little confused. How come the updates say "start" after dog #35? Specifically I am wondering about 23, Rough and 31, Willy. Any news?


It is called "rotation" - they started with dog #35 and go from there.....so 23 and 31 have not run yet.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> How do you define "clean" ?


Remembering to get behind your ears. ;-)

I know, I know -- you can get dinged from blinds.

My point is that this is supposed to be a game where marking is of primary import. So the _appearance_ is of something out of kilter.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

jeff t. said:


> How do you define "clean" ?


Perhaps personal reports from the handlers at the Natl stated the dogs were clean. We have no way to know from the publicly posted reports other than whether the dogs handle or not. I know I have recvd reports of hunts or hammers for a few dogs from the handler of the dogs.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

51, he did not challenge the blind. In my opinion he ran his blind not the judges! The hazards were on the left and tight to the true line 
I would have dropped him also but when you don't know all of his work you don't know anything.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Remembering to get behind your ears. ;-)
> 
> I know, I know -- you can get dinged from blinds.
> 
> My point is that this is supposed to be a game where marking is of primary import. So the _appearance_ is of something out of kilter.


Can't say without seeing things first hand, but "doing" a marking setup without a handle doesn't always imply that it was "clean"


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Lainee and JKL. Having never been to live Field Trial, only hunt tests, I did not know they rotated the start order. I guess the reason is that it exposes all dogs to all light situations and weather changes?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

What does really clean mean and on who's book? Handlers, owners and the gallery opinions don't count when it comes to a FT or the national.


----------



## Siouxz (Apr 12, 2004)

The blinds in the National are anything but easy, very difficult and technical! Having said that, yes you could go out on a blind for many reasons even with "good" marks. We must all remember that only the 3 judges on the line are seeing exactly what is happening. All of our info and views are skewed so we cannot accurately comment on what is actually happening. Camera's may be close to being on line but they are not and the gallery is not usually in a position to judge what is happening.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

sinner said:


> What does really clean mean and on who's book? Handlers, owners and the gallery opinions don't count when it comes to a FT or the national.


Thats true but most people when they have reached this level, the National Open, have a pretty "real" idea of where they stand, at least the ones I have spoken to.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Remembering to get behind your ears. ;-)
> 
> I know, I know -- you can get dinged from blinds.
> 
> My point is that this is supposed to be a game where marking is of primary import. So the _appearance_ is of something out of kilter.


That's the difference between a mistake and a failure. There's a saying, "from the penthouse to the outhouse in 1 bird".


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Remembering to get behind your ears. ;-)
> 
> I know, I know -- you can get dinged from blinds.
> 
> My point is that this is supposed to be a game where marking is of primary import. So the _appearance_ is of something out of kilter.


They can be more than dinged, they can get dropped.

Dogs have to be able to do both, marks and blinds. It is not unusal for dogs to fail a blind and get dropped. No matter how good the marks, if they fail the blind they are often history. That 7th series blinds called for the dogs to hold the line on a very steep incline.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #87.

Looking into #60.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

thats 4 dogs now with 2 handles. with a handle here and a big hunt earlier there could be more going home.


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

right i think lardys gone two handles and to me that blind in the 7th was marginal

bob


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> They can be more than dinged, they can get dropped.


My point was a dog could have already been dinged from a previous blind coming into this blind, so it really wasn't as clean as it might appear.

But you are also right, you can also totally fail on a blind and get dropped.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Updated through #87.
> 
> Looking into #60.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#60 is on line now, the stake just swapped guns.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#60 picked up.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> 51, he did not challenge the blind. In my opinion he ran his blind not the judges! The hazards were on the left and tight to the true line
> I would have dropped him also but when you don't know all of his work you don't know anything.


Sure as heck doesn't look like he is very far offline to me and I don't care if the hazards are on the left. If you have 5 yards (or whatever) on the left then you gotta have 5 yards on the right. From the videos up there, it just looks like he didn't fall off down the hill like the others.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Pics of the 8th series are on WRC

http://www.working-retriever.com/07nrc/fri.html


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> Sure as heck doesn't look like he is very far offline to me and I don't care if the hazards are on the left. If you have 5 yards (or whatever) on the left then you gotta have 5 yards on the right. From the videos up there, it just looks like he didn't fall off down the hill like the others.


From the video, I too thought he held a good line up the hill. Surely, I thought, he would be back.

On the other hand, I thought several dogs got in trouble on the left...
lost in edge of trees, cast refusals. 
Again the camera angle is not what the judges are seeing, and only they have seen all dogs run from the proper perspective.


----------



## John Norris (Feb 25, 2004)

sinner said:


> What does really clean mean and on who's book? Handlers, owners and the gallery opinions don't count when it comes to a FT or the national.


Max,

Any idea on what kind of 'shape' Miz was in going to the 8th?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

When Lardy ran they showed it from directly behind the line, at least for a while, which gives you a bit better perspective for the others. I agree that we don't see what the judges see, but he must have been hanging by a string entering this test.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #5.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> Updated through #5.


Kevin, where is your quote from?

_Drive_ is the manifestation of _Desire_, and measured in _Style_. 
*Thank you judges who score Style, you are preserving Desire.*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

SuperX said:


> Kevin, where is your quote from?
> _Drive_ is the manifestation of _Desire_, and measured in _Style_.
> *Thank you judges who score Style, you are preserving Desire.*


I made it up myself. Plain fact. It is burned in my soul.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> I made it up myself. Plain fact. It is burned in my soul.


it definately rings true to me too!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #19


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

#19 was owned by Steve Bechtel, who owns the property where the trial is taking place.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

lablover said:


> From the video, I too thought he held a good line up the hill. Surely, I thought, he would be back.


I thought he 'fell off' the hill into the blind. 



Anthony Heath said:


> When Lardy ran they showed it from directly behind the line, at least for a while, which gives you a bit better perspective for the others. I agree that we don't see what the judges see, but he must have been hanging by a string entering this test.



That would lead me to believe he should've ran it a little tighter. butwhudaiknow! Not there!

He may have been on the bubble and gambled.......????? Who knows really.? I like we got a chance to see that blind and know that he didn't survive it. Lessons there!. 

Troy


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*WAKE UP!!!!*

Thank you.;-)


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

WRC said they would try to start the 9th. Looking at the number of dogs with multiple handles they will probably be under 20 dogs after this series. They could run a big water test in the morning and still have plenty of time for a land quad 10th. I'm guessing this is it for today.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve said:


> They could run a big water test in the morning and still have plenty of time for a land quad 10th.


Can you imagine having no handles after eight series and knowing you still have two more big set-ups left to run?! :shock:

Like Doug said, you could still go "from the penthouse to the outhouse."


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Can you imagine having no handles after eight series and knowing you still have two more big set-ups left to run?! :shock:
> 
> Like Doug said, you could still go "from the penthouse to the outhouse."


NOT for the faint of heart!!!


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

ducky911 said:


> right i think lardys gone two handles and to me that blind in the 7th was marginal
> 
> bob


That's interesting......I thought that it was run well and survived well. Definitely not marginal. 

Troy


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

aNY NEWS AT ALL YET RE: 23 OR 31????


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> Can you imagine having no handles after eight series and knowing you still have two more big set-ups left to run?! :shock:
> 
> "


I'd LOVE to be in the position!!!

Kris


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated through #23.

I am told the gallery is beginning to buzz about #23 being the dog to beat.


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Go Gary and Rough!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> #19 was owned by Steve Bechtel, who owns the property where the trial is taking place.


That might explain why the dog was back to the 8th with a handle in the 1st and another handle in the 3rd.

Second unwritten rule of judging: Never drop the land owner's dog.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Updated through #23.
> 
> I am told the gallery is beginning to buzz about #23 being the dog to beat.


Wouldn't surprise me at all.

I recall that he got off to a great start on Sunday with excellent marks and "lined" the blind.

Best of luck to Gary, Elizabeth and Rough!

Jeff


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> That might explain why the dog was back to the 8th with a handle in the 1st and another handle in the 3rd.


If you are going entirely on what you read on the Internet, if it were me I wouldn't assume that.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Can you imagine having no handles after eight series and knowing you still have two more big set-ups left to run?! :shock:
> 
> Like Doug said, you could still go "from the penthouse to the outhouse."


I would love to be in that situation - this is what dreams are made of! I wouldn't want it any other way!

FOM


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Believe me being clean after this series will bring on a long and sleepness nite. The realization of winning the big one is now possible comes to bear. I am sure happy to see Miz#16 still clean and playing hard. Go Kenny!

LT


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

If I ever dreamed I could be in that outhouse it would have gold plated toilet paper rollers!

Go Rough!!!!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

No updates for a half hour? Is your contact slackin' there, Kev? ;-)!

Thanks for all your effort! _Seriously.....!_

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am inquiring.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

So far looks like #35 Davey Crockett is still in there -- Maxx says HI to his half brother -- good luck and hope Davey and Alan make it through last two series


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

No update yet. It is possible he is helping set up the ninth series, and we will not get an update until he gets back.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got voicemail from Ken Neil and he said that they are on their way to the ninth series. 

LL


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

LabLady said:


> I just got voicemail from Ken Neil and he said that they are on their way to the ninth series.
> 
> LL


And you didn't get callbacks


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

LabLady said:


> I just got voicemail from Ken Neil and he said that they are on their way to the ninth series.
> 
> LL



So much for guessing wrong about them being done today


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Might just be me, but the "Young Guns" appear to be kicking butt this year. Mark Edwards, Karl Gunzer, Kenny Trott, Eric Fangsrud, Alan Pleasant are all still playing - some with multiple dogs. Pretty Kewl!!

Bodes well for the future regards

Bubba


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

well i sure hope after this week people will quit asking "who is eric fangsrud"
i think maybe they might recognize him as a pretty snappy dog trainer!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Dang it, I want to know how Badger did!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Just for the sake of stirring however many pots are available- Ninja is one of them big time SRS dawgs

Guthrie is gonna love that regards

Bubba


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

who handles Ninja in the SRS?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Just 3 weeks ago Ninja was bird hunting and TWICE came across and had to have a conflict with a porcupine. He's been home on the couch and out hunting with Armand. Eric just got him the week before the National!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Armand handles him most of the time except when his back is down.

Bubba


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Tom Watson said:


> who handles Ninja in the SRS?


His owner Armand Fangsrud, Eric's uncle.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, my contact just called, he WAS setting up the ninth and did not see the last dogs run in the eighth and does not have callbacks. As soon as he gets them to me, I will post.

Ninth is another quad.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Well damn!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh man......Ninja was the last dog to run. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

BTW...If ANYONE out there breeds to Ninja PLEASE let me know.
Because he is buried away in Western Montana he is not on "_The Hot Dogs to Breed To_" list but is one that should be.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Me too, I've bout wore out the refresh button.

Bubba


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had to work every day this week and I have been so busy trying to keep up with the National I havent got a thing done. I should have just taken the week off and gone to California!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Ninja is a very nice dog


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you know if Armand has bred Ninja at all?

He is one of them "nice guy" dogs and has a LOT of talent

Bubba


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Ben Baker bred him to a Sparkle(Carbons dam)/Shooter bitch, had 1 female pup and kept it. He was going to repeat, not sure if he did yet.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Will they finish the 8th today ?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Ninja has been bred several times. Sarita McKnight at Moonstone Labs is talking about breeding one of her girls to him this coming year. 

Ninja is a High Strung dog, he is NOT for the faint of heart.

Impressive to watch, but Armand has more than his share of trouble with him.

Kris


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Will they finish the 8th today ?


Yes, they did. starting the 9th


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

WRC has only one dog dropped after the 8th. Dog #60.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

#60 was picked up earlier in series.
TroyW


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Great reporting guys....keep it coming!!!

Aaron


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Callbacks updated on WRC @ 4:00 p.m. PST
Go to Callbacks link on the first page of the National event.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

JKL said:


> Ben Baker bred him to a Sparkle(Carbons dam)/Shooter bitch, had 1 female pup and kept it. He was going to repeat, not sure if he did yet.




Isn't Sparkle Ninja's mom?

Aaron


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

TroyW said:


> #60 was picked up earlier in series.
> TroyW



Then maybe they did not list all the dogs that were dropped yet.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Our contact has been working, he is just now heading over to the tent to try and get callbacks AND catch up on the dogs that have ran the ninth.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Isn't Sparkle Ninja's mom?
> 
> Aaron



yes. i got wrong dog of bens'. he bred to his cosmo bitch.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ninth Series thread is up and running.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Bubba, Ninja has benn breed I think three times. I believe he was breed again late summer or had one comimg up. As Kris said he is not for faint of heart but Armand has done well with him in field trials as evidenced by his AFC and has a great time at the SRS. He works really well for Eric. He is a great looking dog as well. I train all summer and 2 - 3 months in the winter with Eric Fangsrud(for those who don't know him) and I see a lot of Ninja. Love that dog! If you want Armand's e mail pm me. Marie


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

This may be too late to post here as everyone is on to the 9th series---a correction, dog 19 did not handle twice before running the 8th series. He handled once in the first series, but after handling again in the 8th, it is probably a moot point.

Also, the land blind as viewed both from the gallery and I assume video was from a different angle. I was at the first chair re marshalling in the evening and when I viewed it this a.m. from the gallery, the perspective was different from what the judges were seeing.

The callbacks to the 9th as listed in that thread are correct.

Glenda


----------

